# Pic of my new puppy



## rose139279 (Oct 9, 2008)

I have added a new pic of my mixed full mastiff of two mastiff breeds neo and old english. Hope you all enjoy.. 12 weeks old


----------



## BabyHusky (Jul 21, 2008)

soooo cute!!!! looks so huggable.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

His paws are the size of his head! That's so cute, he's going to be enormous! A big, enormous snuggle bug.


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

My first thought was, "My what big Paws you have!"


----------



## rose139279 (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes, he has very big paws and even the vet. agrees that he is going to be a very big dog when he is fully grown. He loves his mom, dad and extented family. He is such a little heart throbb already!!!


----------



## sunshine0805 (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG, he's gonna be huge! He may not eat much now, but - wait for it - get out the wheelbarrow to haul the dog food home, lol!! He looks sooooo precious!


----------



## apbtproud (Aug 22, 2008)

Awh I can't wait to see pics each time he gets bigger...


----------



## TurnerPack (Aug 22, 2008)

I can't wait to see him grow up as well! Congrats on the little guy!


----------

